# molasses ph? flush?



## intellenoob (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm having what many have said look like ph issues in my super soil....and I think it's from using distilled water and molasses. I'm halfway btw watering....should I flush now or wait a couple days?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2015)

Did you cook your super soil?

I highly doubt that distilled water and molasses is causing pH problems.


----------



## intellenoob (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep cooked it for about 3.5--4 months before using it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2015)

Well have you checked your pH?  Could we get picks of the plants?  Who told you you had pH problems....you usually do not have to worry about pH in organic soil.


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 21, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Well have you checked your pH?  Could we get picks of the plants?  Who told you you had pH problems....you usually do not have to worry about pH in organic soil.



not sure why the OP started another thread on the subject 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71340


----------



## Locked (Apr 21, 2015)

Do you have a Happy and healthy Micro herd?  If you are truly Organic then ph should not be an issue.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 25, 2015)

If you are using organic supersoil that has been cooked that long, the microbe herd "should be" in good shape, and "the pH should not be" an issue. However, if you have given them anything else that could pull the pH waaay off, then that could cause a problem, and possibly kill the microbes in the soil. I am more inclined to think that there is some other problem occurring.

As far as flushing the soil? you should NEVER *need to flush an organic soil *unless you have it really messed up. If you can post a medium distance pic of the plant and a close up pic of the places that best show the issues, then we may be able to help you better.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Apr 26, 2015)

Did you add adequate lime to the soil?

DD


----------



## intellenoob (Apr 26, 2015)

Here they are. I flushed them w 3 gallons of water and the problem got worse. So I'm assuming it's not the ph but it is a drainage/too much water problem. I poked some extra holes in the bottom of my grow bags and have them around 32 rh to dry them out 

View attachment 20150426_092155~2.jpg


View attachment 20150426_092153~2.jpg


View attachment 20150426_092149~2.jpg


View attachment 20150426_092132.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2015)

You cannot flush organic grows.  With organic the soil feeds the plant and you cannot really wash the nutes out, which is what flushing does. And flushing involves way more water than 3 gallons.  If you are actually going to flush a plant, you put 4-5 times the water that the container holds.  For instance flushing a 4 gal pot takes approx. 15-20 gallons of water.  You did not actually flush--you just watered it a whole bunch.   But do not flush as you really cannot flush an organic grow.  How much molasses are you giving it?  

What did you put into your super soil?  You could simply be getting light on the nutes that were in the soil.  I never could get through an entire grow with just super soil, I always needed to run nutes.  What did you put into your super soil?  I have never ever had any problems with those bags not draining well if the soil is good.  

I notice in the first post you said that you are halfway...did you mean 1/2 way through flowering?  I think that maybe you should tell us about the rest of your grow....how much light and what kind, temps, RH, ventilation.  I lso think you have something else going on here.  Bud development seems small for being 1/2 way in.  The more you can think to tell us about your entire setup, the better we will be able to help you.  It might be as simple as feeding the plants commercial organic nutes or brewing up some teas.


----------



## intellenoob (Apr 26, 2015)

I was halfway btw watering lol. She's 22 days since flip and about 16 days since showing flowers. She's under 400w ups temps are in high 70s occasionally  hitting 81 or so. Rh has been btw 30 and 60 but I've been keeping it lower--around 33--since I added more water and the problem got worse. Top half of the soil is ffhf bottom half is roots organic 707 amended w/ earthworm castings, blood meal bone meal, azomite, garden lime, Epsom salts, and a little bit of joba organic mix. It was mostly bone meal and chicken manure I think, but it had a lot of beneficial in it. She's been watered with distilled water, twice with a bit of molasses--about .tbsp/gal


----------



## Droopy Dog (Apr 26, 2015)

That soil is way too dense and soggy. My rule of thumb with perlite is, "When it looks like there is too much, it's just right"  You can barely see a few kernels on top.  The perlite should be at least 30% of the total mix and *I* prefer closer to 40%.

Next time, forget the SS nonsense and the layering silliness and just make a decent organic mix and enjoy. There are a bunch of them in the organic forum stickys. Pick one that appeals to you. They are all very similar.

Listen to THG, she is spot on with the nutrients and things. No mix is going to go from start to finish, just like you can't make a 900 mile drive on 1 tank of gas.  You're on the right track, just quit taking soil mix advice from Sub. LOL  The ingredients used are good, but his amounts of those ingredients are totally wack.

Like lime. you should have 1 cup/cf (7.5 gallons), of mix. IIRC, SS calls for some very small amount that will have pretty much zero effect on pH and lead to pH problems.

HTH

DD


----------

